# MISC | Favourite Main Station



## get13 (Nov 27, 2004)

spsmiler said:


> Hi Get13,
> 
> you mention underground platforms ar Argyle St stn.
> 
> ...


I don't know if the suburban railway stations where closed. But I do know that the subway was closed in the 1970's to redevelop the whole system.#

Here are some pics of the subway before the closure:


















Here it is after the closure:



























Here is a map of the subway and the suburban rail system. IMO opinion the subway has never been extended as the suburban rail is very similar with the city centre stations all being underground and connections to the subway and other transportation being so good:







.

The suburban rail hasn't changed much except for some new panels on the walls and redecorated passageways.

Here is a map of all of Glasgow's rail services:


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

Philadelphia, Pennsylvania 30th Street Station. Bottom level is Amtrak intercity trains and New Jersey Transit commuter trains to Atlantic City, New Jersey. Top Level is Septa commuter trains.

[/UR

http://www.chesco.com/~apu/prr/prr_30.html



From [url]http://www.trainweb.org/railpix/stations1.html:




http://www.seas.upenn.edu/~arvinde/... 30th Street Station and Philly Downtown.JPG:



www.chesco.com/~apu/ prr/images/30th_interior.jpg



Amtrak Train 918 coming out of the north, heads into the 30th Street Station, 3:15 PM, April 19, 2001. Interstate 76 and 676 (Schuylkill Expressway) occupies the mid-ground, and the Philadelphia Art Museum dominates the horizon:  


image12.webshots.com/.../ 143216940jNuvgK_ph.jpg


----------



## jer4893 (Feb 5, 2005)

Vancouver Waterfront Station:









Vancouver Pacific Central Station:









Does anyone have any pictures of Amsterdam's major station? I was there last summer while they were doing some work on it and was wondering what the inside/outside looked like.


----------



## GVNY (Feb 16, 2004)

Antwerp and Glasgow's stations are just beautiful. Truly rail cathedrals. 

Here are some fine railway stations from across the world: 

Gdansk Railway station

Haydarpasa Train Station, Istanbul

London Waterloo 

London Liverpool Street 

Oriente Railway Station, Lisbon 

Grand Central Terminal, New York City


----------



## WotaN (Jun 15, 2004)

Wroclaw train station, also known as Breslau Hbf. Built 1855 (at that time one of the largest) , adapted to railway above street level 1899 - 1905. Main hall is so long because it used to be platform hall on street level.
Front:










Hall:










Platforms:










Airplane view:










And bonus - one of the oldest stations in Europe, built 1843, rebuilt around 1860, Dworzec Swiebodzki ( Freiburger Bhf.):


----------



## kostya (Apr 13, 2004)

Here's Thessaloniki's train station... built back in 1960s. Right now the biggest in Greece.

1) a pano outside the station( right ):










2)


----------



## abad2001 (Aug 20, 2004)

Chicago's Union Station 
Serves Metra (commuter rail) and Amtrak

Inside










Exterior View


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

I decided to make a whole thread in the Architecture Section:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=4381570


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

what are your favourite central/main stations?

i dont really know many of them, but two of my favs are

*antwerp central station:*




















*and zürich main station:*


----------



## sweek (Jan 30, 2006)

Antwerp is beautiful, but I don't think it's very convenient to be honest. At least not in the old layout; I hope it will be a lot better once they're done with the rebuilding.

Not sure if it counts as a "main station" since there are many in London, but St. Pancras is quite beautiful. 









It looks slightly spooky at night!


----------



## G.N (May 7, 2004)

anybodys got some pics of my favourite? 
O S L O SJ.

That's the most elegant station ive been at


----------



## kub86 (Aug 13, 2004)

Victoria Terminus (Now Shiva) in Mumbai was modelled after St. Pancras.


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

Glasgow Central


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Budapest and Toronto also have very nice central train stations. Rome's is quite nice and modern as well.


----------



## rafael (May 30, 2003)

Wrocław Główny:










































































And also Praha Hlavní Nádraží:


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

*The Two main terminals in Melbourne, Australia:*

Flinders St. (about a century old, mainly handles suburban traffic





































Southern Cross, the Region/Interstate Terminal:


----------



## get13 (Nov 27, 2004)

Mine is also Glasgow Central. I love it.

From Wikipedia


> Glasgow Central Station is the larger of the two present main-line railway terminals in Glasgow, Scotland, and is managed by Network Rail. It is the northern terminus of the West Coast Main Line, and was opened by the Caledonian Railway on July 31, 1879.
> 
> It is the busiest railway station in Scotland. According to Network Rail, the station has 34 million people departing from, or arriving at Glasgow Central in the most recent year. This also makes it the busiest station in the entire United Kingdom outwith the London area. Glasgow Central serves all of the Greater Glasgow conurbation's southern towns and suburbs, the Ayrshire and Clyde coasts, as well as being the terminus for all inter-city services to destinations south of the border.


From the air:









Argyle Street running under the station:


















Main Entrance:













































Platforms going over Argyle Street:









Main Concourse:



























Platforms:








































































Roof:


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

I found Waterloo to be both convenient and handsome.



















And I only know the domestic part.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

And how on earth could I forget Berlin?


----------



## 612Buddha (Jan 27, 2006)

I love Amsterdam's Centraal Station


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

I love these:

Hauptbahnhof Zurich









And by architecture Stadelhofen Station by S.Calatrava:

















THE classic - Rautatieasema Helsinki

















Julio Prestes, Sao Paulo









Hauptbahnhof Berlin (I only knew it in DDR times and early 90s  )









And NOT to forget: Paddington Station


----------



## Max (Jun 19, 2004)

Kiev, Ukraine.

Old Terminal have been built in mid 1930.









New Terminal.


----------



## Down In London (Jun 24, 2005)

I like the exterior of Huddersfield train station although it isn't really a main station.
My favourite stations ae both in Melbourne:
Findlers Street









and the other train station in melbourne with the wavey roof-has anyone got any better pictures of it?


----------



## sweek (Jan 30, 2006)

Penn Station, New York.


----------



## nashcode (Oct 28, 2005)

Chennai Central

Chennai, TN, India


----------



## SM247 (Dec 5, 2006)

Now for some Australasian ones. Melbourne has been pretty well covered, so some more:

Dunedin, NZ (unfortunately doesn't see terribly much traffic these days):










Central (suburban)/Sydney Terminal (intercity):


















Perth (note potplants between the tracks):


















Adelaide (the only non-electrified main station in Australia but with a casino conveniently located upstairs)


















Brisbane - Roma St (intercity trains):


















Brisbane - Central (suburban trains):


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Barcelona, Estació de França (France station):




































:wink2:


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Antwerpen Centraal








More http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=282787


----------



## Joba (Sep 2, 2006)

lpioe said:


> what are your favourite central/main stations?
> 
> i dont really know many of them, but two of my favs are
> 
> *antwerp central station:*


That's a pretty old drawing you got there. Here's a recent picture:


----------



## eomer (Nov 15, 2003)

Paris Gare de Lyon


----------



## greg_christine (Jan 25, 2004)

All railroad stations in the southwestern United States should look like the Santa Fe depot in San Bernardino:




























For more information, see:
http://www.sanbag.ca.gov/about/santa-fe_depot.html


----------



## groentje (Apr 15, 2006)

I like the façade of Brussel Centraal, and the hall is nice, too. But the platforms and mezzanine are up for a lot of work...


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

I can't decide which is my favourite main station in Germany (by architecture)!

It must be one of these:

*Frankfurt*




























*Berlin*



















*Hamburg*




























*Leipzig*



















*Dresden*


----------



## Nefast (Jun 13, 2006)

*Paris - Gare du nord*

Paris gare du nord


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Southern Cross is just awesome...good looking enough to host sports events..


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Sports events in a railway station? :?:


----------



## freeluas (May 30, 2006)

*Antwerp*

yes its a fantastic station, plus it has good food facilities and a nice bar to have a drink and admire the view. Also when the building is finished and the outside re surfaces it has several tram routes for onward journeys. 
Same for Amsterdam Central, which also has all its tram routes conveniently commencing there. No point having a Central Station without further onward transport links. Havnt a good Photo but Sao Bento in Porto is very nice, with huge mosaics and tiles on the walls, curently being restored. Spain has more than a few beauiful stations too. More like Cathedrals than mere stations.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

DiggerD21 said:


> Sports events in a railway station? :?:


not really..i just think the roof is awesome...the design would make an awesome indoor arena..


----------



## sweek (Jan 30, 2006)

Groningen is another favourite of mine, although I think it's still a bit of a construction site at the moment because of the underground bicycle parking garage.


----------



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

Yes, that's from 2004 ^^
Now:














































It is not really a culture shock, bearing in mind that the Groningen museum is a mix of styles, and built in the canal separating the station area from the old city.


----------



## RSG (Jul 7, 2006)

Southern Cross Station in Melbourne is the best station in Australia. Looks fantastic.




























I also rate the TGV station at Lyon Saint Exupery Airport.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Lyon Saint Exupery Airport station is not a Main.

Lyon has two main stations. 
-Lyon Part Dieu
-Lyon Perrache


----------



## Joka (Feb 7, 2006)

I like the Budapest Keleti Station


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

An aerial of Milano Stazione Centrale


----------



## Fede_Milan (Oct 19, 2006)

Milan Central Station definitely!


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Great thread. those european stations ... I wish!

Melbourne's Southern Cross is pretty good (though here half-finished) ...










So is Sydney Central ...










but there aren't too many stations in the world that take a decent photo pretty much from the full 360 degrees. Flinders Street Melbourne is one of them.

From the west:










from the north:










north-east :










from the east:




















from the south:










even from the subway:










though a subway means something different here to what it means in NY ... and where are the trains?


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

Some of my favorite railway stations

*Jelgava* (picture is old, but the station hasn't changed









*Ventspils 1*









*Aloja* (Abandoned)









*Valka* (Abandoned)









*Mežciems*









*Cekule* (try to find the station building) 









*Cēsis*









*But my most favorite is:
Riga Central Station*

























































And still this is no match for the old Riga station (demolished in the 1960ties or 70ties)


----------



## UT596001 (Mar 29, 2005)

earthJoker said:


> But Barceloneta station isn't really connected to BCN França is it? If I remember correctly there was some distance between the two stations.
> 
> Are the H.S. leaving from França because it has standard gauge and Sants Estció has iberian gauge?


The trains between Barcelona and Madrid runs in HSL from Madrid to *Roda de Barà*, in this station the train change the gauge and runs in the standard line to Sant Vicenç de Calders, and in then to Barcelona via Vilanova i la Geltrú (but, when this line falls the trains runs to Barcelona via Vilafranca del Penedès). In Barcelona Sants, now, only have 8 iberian gauge tracks. All trains (except Altaria "Triana") continue to Barcelona-Estació de França via Passeig de Gràcia (the really 2nd more important station of Barcelona, all Catalunya Exprés trains and suburban trains stop in) because Sants station now are in works for rebulding station and for the arrive of HSL line, and the Estació de França station have little traffic is ideal for the finish of this trains.

Two points: 
1) Estació de França has during long time (since medium 90's) the terminal of Catalunya Exprés trains network to the south of Catalonia (Tarragona, Valls, Lleida, Mòra la Nova, Zaragoza, Reus, Tortosa, València). When the Sants station rebulding works started some Arco trains (Barcelona-València and Barcelona-Murcia) started in Estació de França, at the same time the Talgo trains Barcelona-Montpellier "Catalan Talgo, Barcelona-Paris "Joan Miró" and Barcelona-Milan/Zürich "Pau Casals" started in Estació de França for the same reason. More time ago, when we restablished the direct link between Barcelona and the Airport, we choose to terminate the trains at Estació de França because Sant Andreu Comtal station are more busiest than Estació de França and haven't got any trains to terminate the trains at Montcada-Bifurcació or Granollers-Centre. Later, when the trains of Barcelona-Madrid line where are changed (from VII Talgos+252 electric locomotive to 120 emu trains with automatic gauge change system) there are changed their finish station to Barcelona-Estació de França and have their base in this.

2) Talgo "Triana" not finish at Estació de França because the Talgo manteniment base are located at the north of Sant Andreu Comtal station, and when the train arrives to Barcelona goes later to this station. This is the same operation for all Talgo trains (except Cartagena-Montpellier "Mare Nostrum").


----------



## Già (Jan 6, 2007)

My favourite station is Milano Centrale of course, but it needs to be remoderned and cleaned.... 
Budapest station is very very nice......! I like it

sorry for my english...:bash:


----------



## Già (Jan 6, 2007)

MILANO STAZIONE CENTRALE


----------



## IVNIUS B. (Feb 4, 2007)

My favourite is Estació del Nord in Valencia.
Built around 1915 and very stylish.

sorry i don't have pics to share with you


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Milano Centrale is impressive!
:drool:


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

Antwerp and Milan's railway stations are awesome.

Here's Marseille's Gare Saint Charles (currently being modernised and extended), famous for its monumental staircase.










old photos:










Recent ones:





























The extension of the railway station (supposed to open in June)


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

Amsterdam Central Station























































**Extra**


----------



## JoKo65 (Feb 28, 2007)

My favourite Köln [Cologne, Colonia, Кельн] main station:


----------



## JoKo65 (Feb 28, 2007)

More fotos of Köln Hbf. (the german high speed hub):










The „Hohenzollernbrücke“, behind that bridge ist the main station.









From left: The Hohenzollernbrücke, the cathedral, the main station and – in blue – the musical dome.









View from the cathedral, on the other side of the river Rhine you see the station Köln-Messe/Deutz.


















The TGV (train à grande vitesse) connecting Cologne, Brussels and Paris.










IC with advertising in Köln Hbf.









View from southeast at the station.


















On the other side of the river, the LVR-Tower.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

^^ Marklin, eh? Gone into bigger things!

Great photos, great station!


----------



## Rohne (Feb 20, 2007)

Köln Hbf was a nice station before WWII. but nowadays it's just ugly


----------



## JoKo65 (Feb 28, 2007)

I don't think so, since of it's modernization it's one of Germany's best.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

^^^ I agree. It's been remodelled quite well in the last few years. The only let down is the platz in front of the Dom as you leave the main entrance.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Justme said:


> Britomart doesn't seem to count for me. It maybe the central terminus, but it's really just the size of a suburban station or a large metro station - though generally a lot less busy. I believe they only started Sunday train services in Auckland 2 years ago on only 3 trains an hour on that day.


Yep, that's correct - 3 trains per hour, one train per line so you get an hourly service on each line. It's a half hourly service on each line on Saturday though.


----------



## Andrew (Sep 11, 2002)

Svartmetall said:


> Britomart is a disaster. It was built in a hurry, has had pieces of roof fall in and is hellishly impractical. It only has two tracks leaving the whole station hindering its capacity big time. Not only this, but the whole thing is occupied by old diesel trains which give the station an unhealthy blue haze and disgusting smell, not only this, the ballast has been so stained by oil you can hardly tell it's ballast anymore! A total of five platforms exist, but they park trains in there ready for peak meaning trains quite often double park and this involves running up and down the platforms. It's incredibly poorly lit and at night can be very dark and dingy. As you can quite clearly see, the roof isn't exactly waterproof and puddles form on the platforms, not a good start. Finally, the platform information system is shocking.
> 
> So yes, Britomart isn't a bad LOOKING train station, it's just one of the worst I've ever used and I use it almost daily unfortunately.


Ah right, I didn't know that. I just took a look down there when I was on holiday in Auckland last year and thought it looked cool. Shame about the problems with it.


----------



## anguspil (Jun 18, 2007)

Buenos Aires Main Stations

Constitucion Station (Main South Station):









Retiro Mitre Station (Main North Station):





Retiro Belgrano Station:


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Damn, SP really has some architecturally impressive (and huge) stations


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Svartmetall said:


> Yep, that's correct - 3 trains per hour, one train per line so you get an hourly service on each line. It's a half hourly service on each line on Saturday though.


Seriously you Kiwis ... for somewhere without oilfields you need to do better than that. I know Wellington's a bit more PT- friendly, but Auckland aspires to be a global city.

But Britomart is ... better than nothing! btw, where did the name come from?


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Yardmaster said:


> Seriously you Kiwis ... for somewhere without oilfields you need to do better than that. I know Wellington's a bit more PT- friendly, but Auckland aspires to be a global city.
> 
> But Britomart is ... better than nothing! btw, where did the name come from?


Named after Point Britomart in Auckland.

If you're interested in our rail timetables...Just go here and type in "Southern Line" and "Western Line". The Southern Line timetable shows both the Southern and Eastern line so don't worry about searching seperately for the Eastern Line. Yes Auckland is very PT unfriendly (and by the way I'm not a Kiwi,  ), and no I really don't think it will ever be a global city really... Not in the true sense of the term.


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

Auckland might be one day. It has the population, the natural setting and weather. It just needs to put a massive amount of funding into PT. Considering how committed NZ is towards sustainability, I'm suprised they haven't announced any major PT transport projects (apart from the City centre loop).
It seems these days that Wellington has really stolen the crown for being 'NZ's best city'.

Auckland does have a long way to go before it's "world class" (this term is thrown about so much that it's lost all relevance) -it has to compete for glory against the brash, arrogant cities of Australia's east coast for one thing, and those cities won't like their tourists choosing Auckland over themselves.

Anyway, back to topic, I liked Britomart. I had no idea it was such a disaster.


----------



## Danielle Bandeira (Aug 9, 2006)

sweek said:


> Antwerp is beautiful, but I don't think it's very convenient to be honest. At least not in the old layout; I hope it will be a lot better once they're done with the rebuilding.
> 
> Not sure if it counts as a "main station" since there are many in London, but St. Pancras is quite beautiful.
> 
> ...


I love it!
It's one of the most wonderful main stations I have seen in my life. :bow:


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

A "coupple" more pics from Milano Centrale





















































































































































































This one is crazy :nuts:










Here lot of cool pics of Stazione Centrale >>> http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Stazione_Centrale_in_Milan


----------



## cernoch (Aug 7, 2007)

I like this railway station in Samara, Russia:


----------



## DAMN I m good (Aug 19, 2007)

samara is also the name of a lada isnt it ?


----------



## railcity (Apr 4, 2007)

cernoch said:


> I like this railway station in Samara, Russia:



Oh - that has changed a lot since I was there the last time!


----------



## M.Schwerdtner (May 14, 2006)

Kyoto Station ... ive get lost in the damn shopping centre. :nuts:


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

I remember Kyoto station in 2001, I was very impressed, it was really huge!
:eek2:


----------



## M.Schwerdtner (May 14, 2006)

Berlin Central Station


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Milano Centrale airview


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Beautiful station in Milano!


----------



## Joka (Feb 7, 2006)

Looks like a rather big construction site to the right of those towers, what's going on? (or has already _gone on?_)


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

^^
Lombardia Region new seat ( http://www.urbanfile.it/index.asp?ID=3&SID=101 )... actually the whole area is under developement

Here is a rendering by Skymino, using the same shot, which shows how the aerea will look like in 2014 (but it's a bit OT over here  )


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Haydarpaşa
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Haydarpasa_train_station.jpg


----------

